# Ok another showcase, Torties this time!



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi all,

Well as we are enjoying the "Red thread" so much I thought another one was needed, this time I thought Torties! this should be a very interesting one as I know there are lots of you with so many gorgeous Torties.

Here is Roxy a chocolate tortie Burmese owned by my daughter Heather.She is six months old and a little Minx.
















Izzie


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Some oriental torties :


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Saikou said:


> Some oriental torties :


Hi,

Ooh they are gorgeous, I love the second one, what a fab pattern! Thank you for sharing these pics. You must be very proud of your lovely babies!

Izzie


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

My passed on tortie.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

here is my little girl ,DIZZY,


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Here's mine, Molly


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

All those cats are really cute!


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Lulu- Lilac tortie


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Lilac tortie kitten










Excuse the feet


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

I want Lulu


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

seal tortie ragdoll kitten,and seal tortie mum!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Heres Meeko

http://www.petforums.co.uk/members/dkdream-albums-our-cats-picture9355-meeko-20april-2020071.jpg


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

is my cat a tortie? shes called meisha


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

My silver tortie classic tabby & white girl.


----------



## wazabees (Dec 12, 2008)

Here's Bambi (left) and Anyanka (right), two Norwegian Forest cats. Bambi is a black tortie and Anyanka is a blotched silver tortie.  .. Both kittens were just over 5 months old when the photo was taken. Bambi is from the Swedish cattery S*Animaniac's and Anyanka is from my cattery, (N)Wazabee's. Hope you like them. 










--
Fred


----------



## spiffy (Jun 30, 2009)

Megan my new kitten. She is 2 months old. She has some ginger tabby in her also, possibly from her father.


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Stunning cats all of them!

OK, our 5!

Peppurr










Dancer










Dream










Heidi










Ambar










Carol


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

wazabees said:


> Here's Bambi (left) and Anyanka (right), two Norwegian Forest cats. Bambi is a black tortie and Anyanka is a blotched silver tortie.  .. Both kittens were just over 5 months old when the photo was taken. Bambi is from the Swedish cattery S*Animaniac's and Anyanka is from my cattery, (N)Wazabee's. Hope you like them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can I just say I am a HUGE fan of your work, welcome to the forum!


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

wazabees said:


> Here's Bambi (left) and Anyanka (right), two Norwegian Forest cats. Bambi is a black tortie and Anyanka is a blotched silver tortie.  .. Both kittens were just over 5 months old when the photo was taken. Bambi is from the Swedish cattery S*Animaniac's and Anyanka is from my cattery, (N)Wazabee's. Hope you like them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





spiffy said:


> Megan my new kitten. She is 2 months old. She has some ginger tabby in her also, possibly from her father.


Soo cute, what a sweetie and I love the name too. Hope you are enjoying her, is she a naughty tortie?


carolmanycats said:


> Stunning cats all of them!
> 
> OK, our 5!
> 
> ...


OMG Carol you are brave living with five torties, you obviously like to live dangerously lol!

Izzie


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

Lots of really lovely pics ... !

Heres my girl Marble, shes 4


----------



## littlekitty (May 5, 2009)

carolmanycats said:


> Stunning cats all of them!
> 
> OK, our 5!
> 
> ...


Gorgeous kitties, I love Heidi and Dream, they are stunning.

This is My girlie Mary.


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

What wonderful colouring - I adore the deep coloured torties, think they are stunning

Carol


----------



## ClaireLily (Jul 8, 2008)

Sorry I'm a bit late with this but I had to show off my two. Tiffany is 13 months and Bellinda is 10.5 weeks. We are currently looking for a long hair tortie girl to complete our family, if anyone can help out please let me know.


----------



## Krazycatlady (Jul 28, 2008)

aww what pretty pictures! I have one but Im currently re-arranging my photobucket acct so i know once i post it it will disappear. I want one of the two-face tortie kitties, Theres one at the Petco and I just love how silly they look


----------



## purrlover (Mar 27, 2009)

heres my little girl ..rosie we get her in 2 weeks time ! 







julie xx


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

purrlover said:


> heres my little girl ..rosie we get her in 2 weeks time !
> View attachment 26794
> 
> julie xx


she is stunning x


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

lovely tortie pictures everyone, i love the tortie colour, here is another picture of mine,


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> lovely tortie pictures everyone, i love the tortie colour, here is another picture of mine,


beautiful she has stunning eyes.


----------



## purrlover (Mar 27, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> she is stunning x


 thanks im already in love ..cant wait till we get her



colliemerles said:


> lovely tortie pictures everyone, i love the tortie colour, here is another picture of mine,


 both your girls are lovely , love how they get the sunniest sil in the house!!

julie xx


----------



## munchbunch (Dec 13, 2008)

Some gorgeous tortie pics. Here's my girl Tilly :001_wub:


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Beautiful pics xxx


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Er, for those who thought we were living dangerously with 5 torties, we now have 6!!

Latest addition - Crinkles Forget Me Not aka Tiffany


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

My beautiful girl Chloe









Liquorice, the most neurotic cat ever but very sweet with it :001_wub:









and past torties

Zozie, who was my little shadow









Her sister, Tiger. The only sane tortie I've ever met! 









I miss those two like crazy


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

My Torties,


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

my big girl.. graycie


----------



## shezzy (Mar 8, 2009)

My Baby Kira


----------

